

Petri Net Programming - thedatabase
http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2012/10/01/petri-net-programming/

======
csense
Great article!

But the coding style needs some work. This is the first Python program I've
ever seen that uses "this" instead of "self". Also, it uses filter() instead
of a list comprehension with "if" clause.

